# Kidder Mountain



## thetrailboss (Sep 8, 2004)

GF and I are thinking a short hike this weekend.  We've done Watatic and Temple as well as Monadnock, but I've heard good things about Kidder Mountain--specifically great views for little effort.  It is right off of the Wapack Trail.  

Have you done this mountain?  Your thoughts?  I'm going to skim the trip reports right now... :wink:


----------

